# Armed and Ready?  (Utah CCW statistics)



## Ceicei (Apr 28, 2007)

Two interesting articles from Deseret News today I'd like to share with you.

The first link is about CCW permit statistics in Utah.  I liked the opening paragraph.



> If you are ever in a room with 40 or so other Utahns  say at a theater, restaurant or back-to-school night  odds are that at least one person there has a concealed weapon permit and could be legally packing a loaded handgun.



*Armed and ready? About 1 in 40 Utahns packs a concealed weapon*
http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,660215878,00.html

The second link is about opinions of those who carry on college campuses.

A paragraph that basically says it all is from thIS link:



> But in 2004, the Legislature passed a law expressly saying the university is covered by a state law that allows concealed weapons on state property. The university challenged the law, but the Utah Supreme Court upheld it last year.



*U. student says carrying pistol makes him feel safer*
http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,660215879,00.html

- Ceicei


----------

